

A lot to learn from "Business Records FISA NSA Review" - pedro84
http://www.mail-archive.com/cryptography@metzdowd.com/msg12765.html

======
bediger4000
This is a good article, deductions and informed speculation from John Gilmore,
an intelligent guy.

Best quote: "When you start from a severely false premise, you can go a long
way into the wilderness before you notice your error."

Best observation: The section beginning with 'Their "need to know" culture'.
It describes the effects of the compartmentalized security - both
responsibility and knowledge are boxed up in such a way that nobody and
everybody is equally responsible, and that nobody has an overall view, so that
particular classes of mistakes are almost guaranteed to occur.

